
A sponge makes a molecule that stops the growth of cervical cancer cells - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/614683172955930624/sponge-molecule-stops-cervical-cancer-cells
======
floatingatoll
University press release: [https://web.musc.edu/about/news-
center/2020/04/03/hamann-spo...](https://web.musc.edu/about/news-
center/2020/04/03/hamann-sponges)

 _The Marine Natural Product Manzamine A Inhibits Cervical Cancer by Targeting
the SIX1 Protein_ (2020, paywall):
[https://doi.org/10.1021/acs.jnatprod.9b00577](https://doi.org/10.1021/acs.jnatprod.9b00577)

Photo images showing the effect of Manzamine-A on cancer cells in petri dishes
(PDF, page 5):
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/suppl/10.1021/acs.jnatprod.9b00577/...](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/suppl/10.1021/acs.jnatprod.9b00577/suppl_file/np9b00577_si_001.pdf)

